# Fridays trip with another nice bonus



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Had a group from Monroe La today. 4 ladies and 2 fellas. 4 had never been offshore so it would be a lot of first. Everything went pretty smooth except for the ride which was ok but after catching a few amberjacks and scamps I had 4 down for the count. Not throwing up but done for the most part. But, Steve and Connie Jo started to put a whoppin on those poor fish like you have never seen. They are animals. Fish killing machines. I started to feel sorry for the fish. They did not stand a chance. I told them to fish as long as they wanted and Connie Jo said she was not quiting till they had a limit. So, Heck yea, I love that kind of attitude. Lets do this. When the smoke cleared.
22 Scamps
4 snowies
7 amberjacks
8 almacos
1 wahoo. 51 lbs
You better watch those la people. They are born to fish. 
Just got a few pictures. Enjoy. Everyone be safe and have a good time out there. Looks like rough seas for a few days. Get out there and God Bless everyone.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*The whole gang*

The rest of the crew.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awesome. Thanks for the report!


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

nice load of meat


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Another Delynn beat down,I'm sure Connie Jo put a whoppin on those fish with her torsa! Fly line the hoo?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great haul!!!! Congrats to them fishers!!!! and ya'll fer putting em on them!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dang man!!! your on fire!!!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Some kind of captain! Hey I have a neighbor who's brother is a rich Dr. but he constantly gets skunked fishing on his 36 foot something or another. Do you captain for anybody or just for specific clients?


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*Thanks*

Hey everyone, Thank you very much for all the nice compliments. I'm going to get a big head. I am very blessed to do what I love to pay the bills. We all know that fishing is fishing but I do my best to make sure my clients are happy at the end of the day. For those who don't know me, I captain and guide on private boats. So, if you know anyone who may like some help out there on the pond, just give me a call. I have all the proper licensing to drive and guide on private boats, but I do not charter my own boat. In fact, I stay so busy that I didn't have time to run my own boat, so I sold it several years ago. I am a 50 Ton Master Captain, but have run larger boats. I posted on the forum a few years back but had some negative comments so I quit posting. I've lost several good clients this year due to reasons out of my control, so I decided to post to see if I could make up some lost wages and say the heck with the smart remarks. If anyone ever needs help, just give me a call, I'll do my best! I would be happy to provide references. 
Thanks everyone Capt. Delynn 
[email protected]
(850)758-2165 Cell
(850)689-3133 Office


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*Torsa*

That girl loves her Torsa. She is a grouper and jack killing machine with it. But, she got the hoo on a 706, 30 lb test flatlining.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You put the smackdown on em for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

GREAT job, Capt...that's some sho nuff yumyum's there!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, wish I had enough boat to need your services. But BUMP for a great report and wow...nice haul!


----------

